# High Sediment on the Kalamazoo



## StormyChromer

The Kalamazoo tends to run dirty but this spring/summer has been a train wreck.
With no real rain in almost 2 weeks, you would think the visibility should be more than 6 or 7 inches.

https://www.woodtv.com/news/kzoo-and-bc/low-water-levels-sediment-near-morrow-dam-cause-concerns/

(Yes, the camera adds 10 pounds haha)


----------



## Sparky23

It has been awful. All the way to the lake. Guessing it has probably hurt the fish population as in high water it has been like thick mud. Even plainwell otsego area is low to no vis. Another mess up that will be allowed and dismissed.


----------



## tda513

The kzoo just gets crapped on over and over again. Luckily those smallmouth are a resilient fish but this will for sure have an impact over the next several years. My first trip up to the dam in late March I noticed some sediment, but it has gotten way worse since then.


----------



## Botiz

That’s terrible. I fish it above morrow several times a week, hate to hear of this.


----------



## kaplan

Heard there was a dam removal that went bad on the Kzoo. Not sure where, but my guy said it is bad in his stretch with sludge/sediment moving down stream.


----------



## Sparky23

It's bad from Comstock to the big lake. Comstock. parchment area have areas of feet of mud that was rock amd sand


----------



## StormyChromer

Its a **** show.
The main channel running through Morrow lake is just eating away at the 80+ years of backed up sediment and tossing it downstream. Sparky isn't joking about the feet of sediment downstream. We have new mud islands on every other inside bend.

I spoke with Mlive and Fox17 about it last week in hopes they would do a story. Fox17 blew me off and Mlive straight up said that unless the EPA confirms the sediment contains heavy metals or PFAS they wont run a story. Fish don't pull in ratings like a good old PFAS scare.


----------



## kaplan

"And they wrote it all down as the progress of man"


----------



## Sparky23

On top of that the oil that was supposedly cleaned up over 3 different attempts by enbridge never was as there was still oil sheen's. That is evident by the 2 enbridge boats running the river last week below morrow. Where is our lovely dnr at. Our protectors of our natural resources. It's only been happening since last winter.


----------



## StormyChromer

Think a lot of agency's dropped the ball on this one. The Kalamazoo Watershed Council didn't even know about this issue until they saw the WoodTV8 interview. Isn't this type of thing the reason we have a watershed council. 

If this was happening on any other river in West MI, people would be going nuts and raising hell.


----------



## Botiz

So this is the result of the draw down that was was for dam repairs? Just want to make sure I understand if that’s the real cause. I’m surprised I’ve not heard about this until I saw this thread. 

If so, what was the reason for the planned work not being done? COVID related?


----------



## StormyChromer

Correct, all due to the Nov. 19' draw down.
Repairs were only supposed to take a month. Not sure if they ordered the wrong parts or more parts were needed but it didn't get fixed as planned. Couldn't fix in the winter, then Covid hit and now we're here.


----------



## StormyChromer

We had a solid week or 2 without any real rain and this is what the river looked like. All these pictures were taken BEFORE the big rain a few nights ago. Once the water goes back down i'm sure it'll look even worse.


----------



## StormyChromer




----------



## Sparky23

That picture with the fence really shows it. The bank is normally rock there if it's where I think it is. Paid millions on that section clean it up not many years back. There in 3 or 4 feet of sludge build up if I'm not mistaken. Very sad. Grew up wading g that section almost daily with my dad.


----------



## StormyChromer

You've got the right spot Sparky. The rock bank is somewhere under all that junk.


----------



## Sparky23

StormyChromer said:


> You've got the right spot Sparky. The rock bank is somewhere under all that junk.


Unreal. There was at least 4 ft. Of slab stone for a half mile there. Cant imagine what the 3 cuts look like in that stretch


----------



## kaplan

Start calling the governor's office. Time to find out if she's a democrat or just another corporate stooge.


----------



## Sparky23

kaplan said:


> Start calling the governor's office. Time to find out if she's a democrat or just another corporate stooge.


Guarantee one thing. She could give 2 cow patties less about the kalamazoo river unless they find pfas....o wait they already did in multiple spots. So I guess since it isnt a cold water fishery noone cares.


----------



## StormyChromer

Here's a great photo from a local smallmouth guide.


----------



## Sparky23

And that's what. 8 river miles down stream?


----------



## kaplan




----------



## tda513

I have hit a few different sections of the river way downstream from Morrow Dam, and you can see the effects. Even below Allegan Dam the water is much more stained than usual, and that is 20+ miles and a couple of dams down stream. It's so frustrating to see this river trashed again and again. Unfortunately this is going to be a very long process, and every day that Dam sits un-repaired the damage will keep getting worse.


----------



## Botiz

What is the best thing I can do to help? I live just a few hundred yards off the Kalamazoo above Morrow. I love the river, and I’ll do what I can to help.


----------



## StormyChromer

Botiz said:


> What is the best thing I can do to help? I live just a few hundred yards off the Kalamazoo above Morrow. I love the river, and I’ll do what I can to help.


----------



## StormyChromer




----------



## Botiz

StormyChromer said:


> View attachment 552307


Thanks, I’ll do so. Thanks for passing the info along.


----------



## Sparky23

Amazing how many probably billions of $ in cleanup on the kazoo they have done over past 15 years and then allow this. Still a head shaker. Any other river on the west side of state and it would be headlines.


----------



## StormyChromer

Its been rough trying to get peoples attention for some reason. ****, it's barely got any attention on this site. Oh well, keep on pushing.


----------



## Sparky23

Again stormy. Put this on the manistee or pm and its national news.


----------



## mjh4

Sparky23 said:


> Amazing how many probably billions of $ in cleanup on the kazoo they have done over past 15 years and then allow this. Still a head shaker. Any other river on the west side of state and it would be headlines.


I agree, if it was the Joe or the Grand river it would make the news every night.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Buttonfly

At least the local NPR station mentioned the mess on their broadcast. More concerned about dislodged oil & PCBs than the megatons of muck though.


----------



## Sparky23

Saw them taking samples today in plainwell. The sludge is 100% packed with oil still. Embrige after 3 attempts didnt come close to getting it all. Which is now washing downstream.


----------



## kaplan

Unreal, what we allow private, for profit, corporations to do to our natural treasures.

Shame on everybody.


----------



## StormyChromer

I've spoken with a few people higher in the food chain and while contamination is a concern, the ecological impact is the major concern (as of right now). Spawning areas are covered in silt and the majority of this years hatch has been wiped out. Baitfish, crayfish, clams, muscles etc have to be struggling too. The whole food chain is screwed.


----------



## Botiz

Saw this on the news today. I’m up in traverse city and it was on the local news. 


https://wwmt.com/news/local/egle-issues-violation-to-owner-of-morrow-dam


----------



## Sparky23

Just like embrige oil a slap on the wrist warning and tell them to clean it up which was never done in full with the oil and wont be with this. They gunna clean past plainwell lol? Water is dirty from Comstock to lake michigan.


----------



## FishingNuts

We Kayak/Fish the Kalamazoo River at various locations from Battle Creek to the Alllegan M-89 Bridge several times a year.
This year we've given up on Kayaking the River from Comstock to above the Allegan/Calkins Dam due to Turbidity, the water looks like Chocolate Milk and along with huge mounds of Sediment along the banks, fishing has suffered also.
We kayaked/fished below the Calkins Dam Saturday(7-18), the water was clearer (still dirtier than normal) I'm assuming the this is due to Lake Allegan allowing some of the Sediment to fall out of suspension. I've read that the Dam Owner is going to install a Silt Barrier ahead of the Dam by July 29th, why wasn't the Barrier wasn't installed at the Beginning of the Project, why didn't someone think that drawing down a river that has been contained for 80 years not allow Silt to be released downstream? I'm not sure why someone at the DNR or EPA didn't demand it? Was the draw down performed without the DNR and EPA approval or is it Neglect on the Agencies Part? Hopefully the Silt Barrier will help stop slow down the release of Silt Down Stream. I'm afraid that it will be years before the River get's back to Normal. The Dam Owner should be liable for restoration. Please be a squeaky wheel with the media and authorities and save our River.


----------



## Sparky23

Buddy sent me these. 2 smallies from the comstock area. Said the few they get are looking like this. Not good


----------



## StormyChromer

Sparky23 said:


> Buddy sent me these. 2 smallies from the comstock area. Said the few they get are looking like this. Not good
> View attachment 556773


Thanks Sparky, keep em coming. 
Photos like these are really appreciated as we try and build a case against the dam owners.


----------



## FishingNuts

Please see below for an update on the Morrow Dam Sediment Mediation Progress.

This message is being sent on behalf of Mr. David Fox, Director of Licensing and Compliance for STS Hydropower.

*Greetings Morrow Lake Stakeholders: *


In an effort to improve communications with stakeholders, STS Hydropower (STS) is providing regular email updates on the status of the Morrow Dam spillway gate replacement project and associated reservoir drawdown. This is the second bi-weekly email status update.


*Gate Replacement Project Status *

STS continues to work with its engineers and suppliers to ensure the gate replacement project proceeds smoothly and is completed as soon as possible to allow us to return to normal operations and refill the reservoir.


We expect to receive final approval of our engineering plans from the FERC Dam Safety Regional Office shortly. The current design specifications were provided to the gate manufacturer last week and shop drawings are currently being developed. We expect fabrication to begin in August. 


We currently expect to complete the gate replacement project by the end of 2020. We are working closely with Regulators to ensure that reservoir refill operations are planned and conducted in a manner that minimizes impacts to the environment and public stakeholders. We will continue to provide regular updates to this group on our efforts and expectations regarding a return to normal operations. 



*Sediment Control Plan *

STS is continuing to work closely with our consulting and general contracting team to identify sources of sediment and develop mitigation plans. We are taking an adaptive approach to the problem and coordinating closely with State Regulators through regular conference calls and in-person site visits. We currently believe the most significant source of downstream sediment transport is an area of mudflats immediately upstream of the Morrow Dam. We are currently focusing our efforts on this area. 


Since our last update on July 18th, we have the following progress to report:


*Phase 1 Turbidity Curtain Installation:* On July 24th, SWAT Consulting (spill response and environmental professionals) completed Phase 1 of the turbidity curtain installation in the area immediately upstream of the dam. This phase included the installation of 600 feet of impermeable curtain along the left descending bank, one 300-foot “check” of permeable curtain instream along the left descending bank, and one 150-foot “check” of permeable curtain instream along the right descending bank. 
*Phase 2 Turbidity Curtain Installation: *Phase 2 will consist of installing 1,200 ft of permeable turbidity curtain across the waterway immediately upstream of the dam’s spillway gates. Fabrication of the curtain was completed this week and shipment is being expedited. Delivery is expected to occur by early next week and installation will be completed immediately thereafter. 
*Turbidity Monitoring Plan: *STS submitted a draft turbidity monitoring plan to State Regulators on July 24th. It is expected that monitoring will include three real-time monitoring stations (upstream, reservoir, downstream). STS is working now to design and procure the required monitoring system and expects to commence turbidity monitoring within a few weeks of receiving approval of from State Regulators. Turbidity monitoring will allow us to evaluate the effectiveness of our sediment control efforts and implement additional measures if necessary. 


Please feel free to forward this status update to others that may be interested. If you know of stakeholders who would be interested in receiving updates, please ask that they contact Melissa Rondou at [email protected] so that they can be added to our stakeholder list. 


If you have any questions or concerns, please contact me directly via email at [email protected].













ase see below from the Dam Owners


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

So what about the crap downstream?


----------



## Sparky23

Far Beyond Driven said:


> So what about the crap downstream?


That doesnt matter. They have money and its the Kalamazoo river. Anyone think this would be allowed to happen on the p.m or Muskegon. JOKE


----------



## Matt Diana

They are developing a monitoring strategy to quantify the amount of sediment mobilized. EGLE and DNR is also developing an estimate by conducting downstream surveys and drone and bathymetry in the impoundment. Remediation or damage assessments (fines) will be determined from these estimates and working with ECRE to either clean up or mitigate the downstream damage. The sediment is very obvious right now during low flows and some of the upstream sediment is mobilizing. We have good bathymetry prior to the drawdown, so we should be able to estimate it better by calculating the volume differences than trying to measure downstream deposition.


----------



## StormyChromer

Matt Diana said:


> They are developing a monitoring strategy to quantify the amount of sediment mobilized. EGLE and DNR is also developing an estimate by conducting downstream surveys and drone and bathymetry in the impoundment. Remediation or damage assessments (fines) will be determined from these estimates and working with ECRE to either clean up or mitigate the downstream damage. The sediment is very obvious right now during low flows and some of the upstream sediment is mobilizing. We have good bathymetry prior to the drawdown, so we should be able to estimate it better by calculating the volume differences than trying to measure downstream deposition.


Thank you for the update Matt.


----------



## kzoofisher

I get that people are mad about this but you have to remember some things.
1. The dam is licensed by the Feds. This takes the DNR out of the loop until after a problem happens. The same is true about many dams all around the State.
2. Gov't budgets for "watch dog" responsibilities have been getting cut for decades. If you fire your security guards and don't repair fences and locks don't be surprised when you get robbed.
3. There's also been a huge push to trust operators rather than proactively investigate that they're operating safely. This and Midland and the Talmadge Creek spill and the hexavalent chromium in the Au Sable and the PFAS in Parchment/Vicksburg/Ann Arbor/everywhere and Electro Plating in Madison Heights and all the other little disasters are the result of that. It has always been that way. Some businesses have always cut corners to increase profits and the public is always left suffering the consequences. They figure what are the odds of a disaster and they go for it. Or worse, they think the public has no right to tell them how to run their business and they do what they want while letting the rest of us assume the risk.
4. Some of you have supported the policies in 3. You've voted for for smaller budgets. You've voted for deregulation. You voted to trust the operators and not keep a skeptical eye on them. You wanted to pay less for insurance (taxes) and hoped there wouldn't be any storms in your neighborhood. Well, the storm hit you dead center. Your roof is gone, the road washed out, the power gone and there's no one there to help you out. That's what you voted for. Take some personal responsibility and suck it up.


----------



## Sparky23

kzoofisher said:


> I get that people are mad about this but you have to remember some things.
> 1. The dam is licensed by the Feds. This takes the DNR out of the loop until after a problem happens. The same is true about many dams all around the State.
> 2. Gov't budgets for "watch dog" responsibilities have been getting cut for decades. If you fire your security guards and don't repair fences and locks don't be surprised when you get robbed.
> 3. There's also been a huge push to trust operators rather than proactively investigate that they're operating safely. This and Midland and the Talmadge Creek spill and the hexavalent chromium in the Au Sable and the PFAS in Parchment/Vicksburg/Ann Arbor/everywhere and Electro Plating in Madison Heights and all the other little disasters are the result of that. It has always been that way. Some businesses have always cut corners to increase profits and the public is always left suffering the consequences. They figure what are the odds of a disaster and they go for it. Or worse, they think the public has no right to tell them how to run their business and they do what they want while letting the rest of us assume the risk.
> 4. Some of you have supported the policies in 3. You've voted for for smaller budgets. You've voted for deregulation. You voted to trust the operators and not keep a skeptical eye on them. You wanted to pay less for insurance (taxes) and hoped there wouldn't be any storms in your neighborhood. Well, the storm hit you dead center. Your roof is gone, the road washed out, the power gone and there's no one there to help you out. That's what you voted for. Take some personal responsibility and suck it up.


And again would this have happened thisnlong on your lovely flys only water? You know the answer although noone will say it.


----------



## StormyChromer

kzoofisher said:


> I get that people are mad about this but you have to remember some things.
> 1. The dam is licensed by the Feds. This takes the DNR out of the loop until after a problem happens. The same is true about many dams all around the State.
> 2. Gov't budgets for "watch dog" responsibilities have been getting cut for decades. If you fire your security guards and don't repair fences and locks don't be surprised when you get robbed.
> 3. There's also been a huge push to trust operators rather than proactively investigate that they're operating safely. This and Midland and the Talmadge Creek spill and the hexavalent chromium in the Au Sable and the PFAS in Parchment/Vicksburg/Ann Arbor/everywhere and Electro Plating in Madison Heights and all the other little disasters are the result of that. It has always been that way. Some businesses have always cut corners to increase profits and the public is always left suffering the consequences. They figure what are the odds of a disaster and they go for it. Or worse, they think the public has no right to tell them how to run their business and they do what they want while letting the rest of us assume the risk.
> 4. Some of you have supported the policies in 3. You've voted for for smaller budgets. You've voted for deregulation. You voted to trust the operators and not keep a skeptical eye on them. You wanted to pay less for insurance (taxes) and hoped there wouldn't be any storms in your neighborhood. Well, the storm hit you dead center. Your roof is gone, the road washed out, the power gone and there's no one there to help you out. That's what you voted for. Take some personal responsibility and suck it up.


Not even sure how to respond to this? 
You know we're talking about the Kalamazoo river and not Midland right? Two totally different situations.
Are you saying we shouldn't hold the Morrow Dam owners accountable? Have you been/seen the damage being caused currently?


----------



## kzoofisher

Sparky23 said:


> And again would this have happened thisnlong on your lovely flys only water? You know the answer although noone will say it.


No it wouldn't. And why? Because the people who protect the Au Sable put their money and their time where their mouth is. They don't ask why someone else didn't do it. They fight the defunding of government agencies by raising their own money and keeping an eye on things themselves. They provide manpower and expertise to supplement the overburdened agencies. And they don't fight against those agencies and then complain when the agency couldn't prevent something. Especially a something that was perfectly foreseeable and predictable.

There's a lot of guys in this thread who refused to buy insurance for their car and want to blame everybody else because they can't get a new one after the wreck. If you want to keep the river safe get out there and keep an eye on it. Not just sending a picture of the shore by the old Georgia Pacific plant and brownfield, real data that the DNR can use. Like Secchi disc readings you've been taking since the river opened back up after the oil spill. Fight for the DNR to be better funded so they can do their jobs. Collect data on water quality, substrate quality, temperatures, erosion and biological communities. You're in luck as far as many tribs go, TU has been collecting info on them for a few years. They can probably help you get started. Unless you refuse to work with them and would rather sit behind a keyboard and complain that other people should do it all.


----------



## kzoofisher

StormyChromer said:


> Not even sure how to respond to this?
> You know we're talking about the Kalamazoo river and not Midland right? *Two totally different situations.*
> Are you saying we shouldn't hold the Morrow Dam owners accountable? Have you been/seen the damage being caused currently?


Not very different at all. Both were caused by the mania for deregulation, defunding of regulatory agencies and weakening of enforcement powers. The results of those efforts are the very predictable disasters we're seeing today all around the State and the country. Yes, STS should pay through the nose if possible. But that isn't going to bring the river back any time soon. A big step forward in preventing the next one is for the people who supported the policies that created this situation to admit they were wrong and work to change things. I very much doubt they're going to recognize that they're partly to blame. See, personal responsibility is only for people they don't know. The people they do know "got unlucky" and need everyone else to bail them out. Wouldn't surprise me if that's exactly the way STS thinks about it, too.


----------



## Sparky23

kzoofisher said:


> No it wouldn't. And why? Because the people who protect the Au Sable put their money and their time where their mouth is. They don't ask why someone else didn't do it. They fight the defunding of government agencies by raising their own money and keeping an eye on things themselves. They provide manpower and expertise to supplement the overburdened agencies. And they don't fight against those agencies and then complain when the agency couldn't prevent something. Especially a something that was perfectly foreseeable and predictable.
> 
> There's a lot of guys in this thread who refused to buy insurance for their car and want to blame everybody else because they can't get a new one after the wreck. If you want to keep the river safe get out there and keep an eye on it. Not just sending a picture of the shore by the old Georgia Pacific plant and brownfield, real data that the DNR can use. Like Secchi disc readings you've been taking since the river opened back up after the oil spill. Fight for the DNR to be better funded so they can do their jobs. Collect data on water quality, substrate quality, temperatures, erosion and biological communities. You're in luck as far as many tribs go, TU has been collecting info on them for a few years. They can probably help you get started. Unless you refuse to work with them and would rather sit behind a keyboard and complain that other people should do it all.


Doushe answer as normal. But was about perfectly expected and right on cue. Ive been on the river taking pictures. Calling reporting it to the news. Calling legislation. But im sure thats not enough. But keep pushing amd calling holy waters better amd telling who can fish there and who cant. And change ur name while ur at it so it fits you better to au sable snob. You think the midnr can do no wrong but dont care that there budget has went up at a shocking rate over the past 10 years. But someone that is for the limiting of people of flys only on as many miles as possible obviously thinks they are better than 99% kf everyone they meet.


----------



## Botiz

kzoofisher said:


> No it wouldn't. And why? Because the people who protect the Au Sable put their money and their time where their mouth is. They don't ask why someone else didn't do it. They fight the defunding of government agencies by raising their own money and keeping an eye on things themselves. They provide manpower and expertise to supplement the overburdened agencies. And they don't fight against those agencies and then complain when the agency couldn't prevent something. Especially a something that was perfectly foreseeable and predictable.
> r.


Not for nothing, but the latest issue of Michigan Trout Unlimited has an article on the dozens of chemicals found in the north branch, as a possible explanation for the decline in fish populations.


----------



## kaplan

kzoofisher said:


> I get that people are mad about this but you have to remember some things.
> 1. The dam is licensed by the Feds. This takes the DNR out of the loop until after a problem happens. The same is true about many dams all around the State.
> 2. Gov't budgets for "watch dog" responsibilities have been getting cut for decades. If you fire your security guards and don't repair fences and locks don't be surprised when you get robbed.
> 3. There's also been a huge push to trust operators rather than proactively investigate that they're operating safely. This and Midland and the Talmadge Creek spill and the hexavalent chromium in the Au Sable and the PFAS in Parchment/Vicksburg/Ann Arbor/everywhere and Electro Plating in Madison Heights and all the other little disasters are the result of that. It has always been that way. Some businesses have always cut corners to increase profits and the public is always left suffering the consequences. They figure what are the odds of a disaster and they go for it. Or worse, they think the public has no right to tell them how to run their business and they do what they want while letting the rest of us assume the risk.
> 4. Some of you have supported the policies in 3. You've voted for for smaller budgets. You've voted for deregulation. You voted to trust the operators and not keep a skeptical eye on them. You wanted to pay less for insurance (taxes) and hoped there wouldn't be any storms in your neighborhood. Well, the storm hit you dead center. Your roof is gone, the road washed out, the power gone and there's no one there to help you out. That's what you voted for. Take some personal responsibility and suck it up.


Most are too dense to realize what they are voting for. Props for trying to explain it in terms they might grasp.


----------



## StormyChromer

OK, back to the issue at hand. Can we all agree that water 10 miles down stream from Morrow (without any recent rain) should not look like this? I took this photo in Parchment today. Just giant plumes of sediment. I won't even get into the new "sediment islands" that have formed in this post.
Water depth was 5-6 ft in the photo but you'd lose visibility of a hot pink millennial Game Changer around a foot.

Politics aside, does anyone have any good suggestions on how we can bring this issue to a larger audience?


----------



## kzoofisher

No sparky, that isn't enough. You're responding after the fact and without anymore evidence than your say so that it doesn't look right. And you're just one guy. If you want action you need two things; people and money. That's the way it works. Plus, if the one guy complaining is the same guy that has been routinely rude, annoying, hyperbolic and not entirely verifiable (putting it nicely) in the past well... he's even more likely to get ignored. Start an org or join an existing one and log some good data on the river. The DNR probably has a bunch they'll give you and you can add to that. They might even be able to give you advice on what to do or what resources are out there to help you. And considering the things you've said about them that would be mighty generous.

But you still haven't faced up to the people who supported those policies I mentioned earlier. They're really the ones to blame. Go find yourself some ant-tax, anti-government, anti-regulation folks and ask them why they said their policies wouldn't allow these sorts of things to happen when history shows this is exactly the result we could expect. But ask nicely, not like you yell at people on the internet.


----------



## Sparky23

kzoofisher said:


> No sparky, that isn't enough. You're responding after the fact and without anymore evidence than your say so that it doesn't look right. And you're just one guy. If you want action you need two things; people and money. That's the way it works. Plus, if the one guy complaining is the same guy that has been routinely rude, annoying, hyperbolic and not entirely verifiable (putting it nicely) in the past well... he's even more likely to get ignored. Start an org or join an existing one and log some good data on the river. The DNR probably has a bunch they'll give you and you can add to that. They might even be able to give you advice on what to do or what resources are out there to help you. And considering the things you've said about them that would be mighty generous.
> 
> But you still haven't faced up to the people who supported those policies I mentioned earlier. They're really the ones to blame. Go find yourself some ant-tax, anti-government, anti-regulation folks and ask them why they said their policies wouldn't allow these sorts of things to happen when history shows this is exactly the result we could expect. But ask nicely, not like you yell at people on the internet.


Do you even give to sh!ts about the river or just sounding good? You are a piece as most already know. Its in your name what have you done so far or do you not give a crap because it isnt fly only. I bet outside of your tu group you struggle to make friends lol. Sorry you think calling the News is telling many people. Making it known on social media. Calling legislature. But should i just tell the idiots that are zupposed to protect our nat resoursces that have done nothing. Why dont we meet up amd talk it over.


----------



## Sparky23

StormyChromer said:


> OK, back to the issue at hand. Can we all agree that water 10 miles down stream from Morrow (without any recent rain) should not look like this? I took this photo in Parchment today. Just giant plumes of sediment. I won't even get into the new "sediment islands" that have formed in this post.
> Water depth was 5-6 ft in the photo but you'd lose visibility of a hot pink millennial Game Changer around a foot.
> 
> Politics aside, does anyone have any good suggestions on how we can bring this issue to a larger audience?
> 
> View attachment 562633


How could that be. They put in sediment barriers last week we were told. It isnt that big of a deal to our dnr and as kazoo so eliquently put it we aretn doing anything or enough. Nothing will be done by our midnr. That is quite obviouse. But we should support them in there doing absolutely nothing for 10 months. Maybe in a few years when every fish is dead and they. Issue a small fine we can pat them on the back.


----------



## kzoofisher

Try making Upton aware of it with a petition that’s got a lot of names on it. He’s in a tight race and needs to appeal to right of center voters who may not support Trump. Appealing to his Dem opponent is unlikely to get much traction, that party is trying to appeal to the same people and is worried about appearing radical. Not stirring the pot is their strategy.

Contact independent media. None of the corporate owned will react until there is already a story gaining traction and one of the local outlets is likely to try to bury the story. Most of the outdoor writers have emails and FB or twitter accounts, contact them.

There's already a FB page? Great. Share it with conservation groups from around the State even if they have nothing to do with this watershed. Share the online petition you create with them, too.

FWS is concerned about mussels in the river. The rank and file workers there will be and probably are upset about this. If they get enough complaints they may be able to get some action from their appointed bosses.

This isn't addressed to just you. Everyone reading this thread should be contacting people.


----------



## Sparky23

kzoofisher said:


> Try making Upton aware of it with a petition that’s got a lot of names on it. He’s in a tight race and needs to appeal to right of center voters who may not support Trump. Appealing to his Dem opponent is unlikely to get much traction, that party is trying to appeal to the same people and is worried about appearing radical. Not stirring the pot is their strategy.
> 
> Contact independent media. None of the corporate owned will react until there is already a story gaining traction and one of the local outlets is likely to try to bury the story. Most of the outdoor writers have emails and FB or twitter accounts, contact them.
> 
> There's already a FB page? Great. Share it with conservation groups from around the State even if they have nothing to do with this watershed. Share the online petition you create with them, too.
> 
> FWS is concerned about mussels in the river. The rank and file workers there will be and probably are upset about this. If they get enough complaints they may be able to get some action from their appointed bosses.
> 
> This isn't addressed to just you. Everyone reading this thread should be contacting people.


Try reading i and many other have done all of that. Not sure how you think threatening me is gunna go either lol but everyone on here knows where i work. I support trump 100% but again you can run your big mouth online. And if it doesnt concern tu or your personal agenda you could give 2 sh!ts less. Ill be at a funeral monday so unfortunately cant come to battle creek but anytime your arou d plainwell or wanna stop in any monday night other than tom at the outdoorsman feel free. Good luck with your obviously perfect life lol. And per your amazing personal message who was it i got drunk lol? You may need to check on your med dose.


----------



## riverbob

Sparky, i didn't know tu were french


----------



## kaplan

Somebody should go to jail for this crap.


----------



## Sparky23

Matt Diana said:


> We haven't heard any confirmation yet. We flew the drone on Tuesday and it appeared there were additional curtains in place, but turbidity readings on Tuesday were still elevated. We got an invite for a call with ECRE for Tuesday, so they should be updating us by then at the latest. The drone flight was informative and once we have data we will have more mitigation strategies to discuss. With the recent rain, some of the sediment deposited in the Comstock area looks to have mobilized likely moving to Plainwell and downstream as observed in out monitoring and by Sparky23.


So at this point should we assume nothing more will be done and that miles and miles.of river are just ruined for the next long time?


----------



## Dreamchaser

Drove over a couple spots today and all I can say is that is a very sad situation and I hope things get rectified!!!!


----------



## StormyChromer




----------



## StormyChromer




----------



## StormyChromer




----------



## Sparky23

I think as the question I asked went un answered we see what will be done. After calling news and multiple congress men it is glaringly obvious these guys did amd do what they want. Almost 1 year and nothing done. Some bs sediment blocks that did 0. Some promises that things would be taken care of by our mighty dnr here then totally different stories when different one was called in person lies covered by lies covered by money.


----------



## Sparky23

StormyChromer said:


> View attachment 579623


That used to be 6ft deep at low water if it is where I think in parchment


----------



## kzoofisher

WWMT ran a story on it Tuesday. Not much to be done, unfortunately. Over the last 40 years or so regulations, laws, enforcement, oversight, funding and penalties have all been eroded while dams have continued to age and get more dangerous. Warnings from scientists, engineers, environmental groups and State environmental agencies have largely been ignored. The American Society of Civil Engineers has given dam infrastructure a D rating for years. Many people argued that increasing money for oversight, enforcement etc. was governmental over reach. They argued that private businesses could be trusted to take care of it themselves. And they loved that the rollback of safeguards annoyed the libs and the eggheads and the elites. The people who felt that way and voted that way and supported the rollbacks are the ones to blame. Don't blame the agencies who had their funding and power taken away, blame the people who took it.

How many years have we been promised an infrastructure bill and we haven't seen it yet? We could have earmarked a trillion dollars for it 20 years ago but we got a tax break instead. Dams are failing at an increasing rate (2/month since 1980) but it hasn’t been news because most people prefer to think it will never happen to them. Oh well, now it has. Sucks but what are you going to do? Maybe fight for better funding and oversight so it happens less in the future. Or whine that it’s someone else’s fault.


----------



## Sparky23

It is owned by them a PRIVATE COMAPNY. They are and were in charge of it. THEY did this without any permissions or notice and nothing will be done because the dnr let's it happen. They have had 8 months. Close them the f down and make an example or quit lying and saying things are being done when NOTHING HAS BEEN DONE IN OVER 9 MONTHS. Keep your liberal bs elsewhere.


----------



## StormyChromer




----------



## kzoofisher

Sparky23 said:


> It is owned by them a PRIVATE COMAPNY. They are and were in charge of it. THEY did this without any permissions or notice and nothing will be done because the dnr let's it happen. They have had 8 months. Close them the f down and make an example or quit lying and saying things are being done when NOTHING HAS BEEN DONE IN OVER 9 MONTHS. Keep your liberal bs elsewhere.


Ignoring reality and blaming the people who warned you it would happen is exactly what got us here in the first place. See Stormy Chromer’s post.


----------



## kzoofisher

Stormy, that’s disappointing but not too unexpected. The laws have been written to protect companies from their own actions and push liability off on the public. It’s a very common and widely supported view; that if a private company has to assume all the costs of doing business it can’t be profitable so the public has to cover some of that cost and risk. 

Morrow is hardly the only case in Michigan recently. Just a few years ago many here argued that risking the economy of Crawford county and destroying a public river were acceptable risks if it created 1.5 jobs and pissed off the libs. Remember who those people were. They’re willing to sacrifice your natural resources and your money to to make some stranger a few bucks so long as it also annoys *the other side*. They’re salesmen for the elites and against the average Joe, even if they don’t know it. They’ve drunk the kool-aid, hurting themselves all for the benefit of their masters.


----------



## StormyChromer

Its going to be a rough winter. Hard to put on winter weight when there's no food source left.


----------



## Sparky23

kzoofisher said:


> Ignoring reality and blaming the people who warned you it would happen is exactly what got us here in the first place. See Stormy Chromer’s post.


Amazing how fast you change your tune lol. Your dnr gives up amd you are with them amd just dont care and blame it on someone else. Always someone's fault and not the people that did it. You should probably change your name since you obviously care so much. Where is your Matt diana now? Trying so hard and them someone at same office says that they will do nothing until spring at risk of losing amphibians in the new morrow field. Just another lie from your cant do wrong in your opinion buddies.


----------



## StormyChromer

Sparky23 said:


> Amazing how fast you change your tune lol. Your dnr gives up amd you are with them amd just dont care and blame it on someone else. Always someone's fault and not the people that did it. You should probably change your name since you obviously care so much. Where is your Matt diana now? Trying so hard and them someone at same office says that they will do nothing until spring at risk of losing amphibians in the new morrow field. Just another lie from your cant do wrong in your opinion buddies.


Honestly, there is plenty of blame to be passed around here. To be fair, Matt D has personally been a tremendous help to my group "Friends for a Clean Kalamazoo River". He's one of the few people that will actually pick up the phone and have a straight up, no political BS conversation. He does care about the river, but he can't change it by himself. From what i understand, the DNR can't even issue fines in this case. The real people we need to get after is the EGLE and FERC. They have the ultimate power when it comes to fines and god willing shutting this dam down for good.

I understand we all have different opinions. In the end, I think we all have the same goals. The dam owners need to be held accountable, fix the damage they've caused and issued a fine so big it would make Bill Gates wallet hurt.


----------



## Sparky23

I get a bit pissy as I dont get how they will right you a ticket for dumping bilge in wrong spot but allow this. That said I get this is way bigger but I guess that is kind of the point. I shouldn't single Matt out as I havent talked with him directly but have with others and been told whatever they thought was wanted to hear. Then had the exact opposite done. Which in a way has happened here when a different bio was talked to and said there will be no plans to end this until spring do to amphibians as said. But at this point not sure another 6 months matters unfortunately years of damage has already been done. Thanks for keeping it in spotlight. Hard to do when calls and emails often go unanswered or blown off.


----------



## Sparky23

Sediment is now even packing in way down stream. 2 gravel banks almost to allegan are solid muck. Bunch of Eddie's are silted in completely. Still same water color throughout. Nothing has changed


----------



## StormyChromer

Looks kind of like this ******** huh? A solid 20+ miles below the dam is now a waste land. The Smallmouth guys bark wasn't heard, heres hoping the steelhead guys below Allegan notice the water looks like chocolate milk and join the fight. 

This is an ECOLOGICAL DISASTER.
(Check out "Friends for a Clean Kalamazoo River" on Facebook and Instagram)


----------



## FishingNuts

*Please see below for the latest update on the Morrow Dam debacle. *

In an effort to improve communications with stakeholders, STS Hydropower (STS) is providing regular email updates on the status of the Morrow Dam spillway gate replacement project necessary to ensure dam and public safety, and the associated reservoir drawdown. This is the fifth bi-weekly email status update.


*Gate Replacement Project Status*

We are continuing to make good progress on fabrication of replacement spillway gates. We have also been working closely with Michigan Department of Environment, Great Lakes, and Energy (EGLE) and Michigan Department of Natural Resources DNR (MDNR) to permit certain aspects of the construction process including the removal of a limited amount of sediment in front of the spillway to facilitate installation of a temporary localized dewatering system to allow for gate installation work to proceed safely. 


By next week, we expect to begin the process of mobilizing equipment and contractors to the site to prepare for the start of construction activities. Preliminary activities which are expected to commence at this time include installation of a temporary access road and crane pad. We remain on schedule to complete the gate replacement project in December 2020. At that time, we will be ready to begin refill operations and return the project to normal operations. We are actively working with State and Federal Regulators to develop refill plans and procedures and evaluate and address any impacts associated with the refill process and timing. 



*Sediment Control Plan*


On September 9th, we completed the installation of 450’ of additional sediment curtain in the immediate downstream vicinity of the dam. The curtain was installed on both sides of the river channel. This 3rd phase of sediment curtain is intended to prevent the further migration of sediment deposits in the area immediately downstream of the dam, further downstream. 


To date we have installed a total of 2,400 feet of turbidity curtain and/or shoreline protection in three separate phases. Based on our turbidity monitoring data and visual observations, we believe these measures are starting to have a positive affect on the ongoing sediment transport and turbidity issues. The chart below show turbidity levels at our monitoring station downstream of the dam and indicates that turbidity levels may be decreasing in this area. 











We are in the process of finalizing plans for a 4th phase of sediment control measures. This phase will consist of installing an additional 1,110 feet of sediment and shoreline protection curtain in the bottomlands area in the upstream vicinity of the dam. These additional measures are expected to further control sediment sources in this area. Additionally, 500 feet of permeable curtain will be installed in the downstream vicinity of the dam to contain sediment already deposited in this area and prevent further downstream migration. We expect installation of these additional measures will commence this week and be completed before October 2nd. 


As we work to implement Phase 4, we are developing plans for a 5th phase of control measures which may include additional sediment curtain deployment in targeted locations downstream and alternative sediment control and bank stabilization measures further upstream of the existing reservoir curtain deployments. 


*Long Term Characterization and Mitigation Activities*

We are continuing to work with State Regulators to develop an _Interim Field Investigation Plan_ which will specify the data collection activities that STS will conduct this fall to support our commitment to assess and mitigate the impacts to aquatic resources related to the migration and deposition of sediments from the reservoir drawdown. We expect to submit a Draft Interim Field Investigation Plan to State Agencies for review and approval in October and plan to commence data collection activities soon thereafter. 


Please feel free to forward this status update to others that may be interested. If you know of stakeholders who would be interested in receiving updates, please ask that they contact Melissa Sonnleitner at [email protected] so that they can be added to our stakeholder list. 


If you have any questions or concerns, please contact me directly via email at [email protected].





















































__________________________________________________________________

*Melissa Sonnleitner | Licensing and Compliance Manager*

*Eagle Creek Renewable Energy*

116 N. State Street, P.O. Box 167

Neshkoro, WI 54960

Desk: 920-293-4628 ext. 347

Mobile: 920-279-4804

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Chriss83

Fishndude said:


> *"He added that the state is eager to clean up the river.*
> _*
> “Unfortunately at this time it just does not appear that we have a responsible party who’s equally willing to put in effort, resources and money that would be necessary to see those projects succeed,” he said."*_
> 
> Perhaps the State needs to hold the Responsible Party, responsible? Gee, what a concept.


The state doesn't care either been quite obvious over the last 3 years of doing nothing.


----------



## kzoofisher

I agree it’s frustrating but the dam is hydropower so the Feds have a lot to do with it. Not much the State can do now but clean it up and sue Eagle Creek for the cost.


----------



## Chriss83

kzoofisher said:


> I agree it’s frustrating but the dam is hydropower so the Feds have a lot to do with it. Not much the State can do now but clean it up and sue Eagle Creek for the cost.


So all the excuses the dnr was using was again exactly that. We are trying we are trying just to appease a few that cared knowing nothing would be done. Go in amd arrest them for pollution. The same as they would anyone else that dumped sludge I to the river. Federal or not they could but do absolutely nothing while saying they care.


----------



## kzoofisher

At this point it’s a legal and political issue. I think the inability of EGLE to act more decisively tells you all you need to know about the politics they’re dealing with right across State government. As for the legal side, that’s really politics too and there’s a lot of judges now who will side with a business over natural resources and over the concerns of the public. It’s the world we live in.


----------



## Chriss83

So to hell with the river our dnr said they were trying so hard to correct. Pitiful


----------



## GRUNDY

Take em to court for the funds necessary for the DNR to cleanup the river. They get a bunch if new EQ out of the deal, and a re, re, re cleaned up river.

Never happen.


----------



## Chriss83

Unfortunately been shown the dnr only appears to care when trying to quiet people. Then they show how much they actually do.


----------



## kzoofisher

GRUNDY said:


> Take em to court for the funds necessary for the DNR to cleanup the river. They get a bunch if new EQ out of the deal, and a re, re, re cleaned up river.
> 
> Never happen.





Chriss83 said:


> Unfortunately been shown the dnr only appears to care when trying to quiet people. Then they show how much they actually do.


Ooh, you guys are so close but you're still trying to blame individuals. Think bigger and you'll get there.


----------



## Chriss83

kzoofisher said:


> Ooh, you guys are so close but you're still trying to blame individuals. Think bigger and you'll get there.


I know you like to just defend and drink the midnr kool-aid. You don't care what they do or dont do for our resource and can't see how blind you are. Don't worry they will ruin it more but you won't care.


----------



## GRUNDY

The real blame lies on us humans and our modern day "need" for electricity. That coupled with the short-sightedness to know that hydroelectric dams are bad for the environment is the root cause.

Every time you turn on a light you just added a small granule of sediment to the river.

After that, it's a comedy of errors. The blame lies on everyone. 

Problem is that it's too expensive for any one organization to pursue the appropriate legal path to ensure the disaster can be properly cleaned up.


----------



## kzoofisher

Sorry guys, you can’t see the forest for the trees. The problem is much bigger than the DNR or the State or the Feds or the energy company. Grundy is close blaming it on our societal needs.


----------



## Chriss83

kzoofisher said:


> Sorry guys, you can’t see the forest for the trees. The problem is much bigger than the DNR or the State or the Feds or the energy company. Grundy is close blaming it on our societal needs.


So what do you believe the DEPARTMENT OF NATURAL RESOURCES job is? Protecting our natural resources. But I know you don't believe they have a need to do that. Think this would have happened on the Muskegon? Big man? Would have been national news and wouldn't have lasted more than a few days without a plan. Little over 3 years and no end in site.


----------



## kzoofisher

Their job is the same as everyone else's, do what is needed to protect the status quo. The Kalamazoo isn't important enough for a big effort to be made. I may like the river, you may like the river, we don't count. If you want to get the river cleaned up you've got to get people who do count to care about it. Good luck.


----------



## Chriss83

kzoofisher said:


> Their job is the same as everyone else's, do what is needed to protect the status quo. The Kalamazoo isn't important enough for a big effort to be made. I may like the river, you may like the river, we don't count. If you want to get the river cleaned up you've got to get people who do count to care about it. Good luck.


Wow what a sh!tty way to think. I bet if it was one of your Flys only waters you wouldn't feel the same lol. What happened to your buddy's you were defending that were doing everything they could. Sure have back pedaled there.


----------



## kzoofisher

What makes you think they didn't do everything they could? They worked within the system and got the predictable results. If you accept the system you should be satisfied, if you don't you should put the blame where it lies rather than scapegoating those who have no more power than you do.


----------



## Chriss83

kzoofisher said:


> What makes you think they didn't do everything they could? They worked within the system and got the predictable results. If you accept the system you should be satisfied, if you don't you should put the blame where it lies rather than scapegoating those who have no more power than you do.


So I have the same power as the midnr? Hilarious 😂 not surprised you defend them still at all cost. If I was to pollute the river I'd get a ticket if I was to do it in huge amounts I'd be arrested. They could have done more but are worried about there jobs not what there job is supposed to be.


----------



## kzoofisher

Yes, you would get a ticket. Because you're nobody just like me. Now, if you're fine with the system like I said, be quiet and go back to work so your boss can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Chriss83

kzoofisher said:


> Yes, you would get a ticket. Because you're nobody just like me. Now, if you're fine with the system like I said, be quiet and go back to work so your boss can do whatever he wants.


I own my business. Again thanks for afurming you don't care about the resources like your friends that don't do there job.


----------



## kzoofisher

Heads up for those interested in the future of Michigan waters, bills have been introduced to give the State some power to force clean ups of environmental disasters. I'm sure the lobbyists are already in a lot of ears to stop House Bill 4314 and Senate Bill 58 so get a hold of your elected officials as quick as you can and let them know you're sick of the state getting trashed and companies walking away.


----------



## M. Tonello

Thought you guys might like to see this:




__





404







www.michigan.gov


----------



## Chriss83

Thanks for posting. About time. Although to late and damage is already done. Should be criminal charges as there would be to any person who dumped one 5 gallon bucket of water into the river.


----------



## kzoofisher

Thanks for the heads up Mark. Hoping the case makes good progress and doesn’t get shut down by an activist judge.


----------

